
Show HN: I'm launching Cybersenshi.com, give me your domain to scan it for free - random_username
Hi, before 8 months I&#x27;ve started to build Cybersenshi.com to automate Cybersecurity testing for non-Cybersecurity people in a simple way and for Cybersecurity professionals to automate many testing for recon and vulnerability assessment.<p>I&#x27;ve wrote about it here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20293341<p>I&#x27;m about to launch it to public and I want to test it thus provide me your domain name and send me an email from it so I can verify the ownership and I will give you  Cybersecurity testing report for free!
======
mtmail
Can you add your email address? In HN profiles the email field is hidden, the
'about' field is what other users can see.

~~~
random_username
Just added my email in the about section and in the post. Thanks!

------
random_username
Edit: the email is hn{at}cybersenshi.com

